# Mr. T Reality Show.



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

According to yesterday's PARADE magazine, Mr. T is working on a reality show, currently shooting, called _I Pity the Fool_. He is a "supernanny" who reprimands the participants in certain circumstances.

It says his health is good following his 1995 diagnosis of lymphoma.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2006)

Well good for him, I hope he does well.
Terry


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 16, 2006)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 16, 2006)

Should be interesting.  Glad he's bouncing back.


----------

